# LR flickering



## Tamani (Aug 7, 2014)

I have had a problem with LR flickering (nonresponsive) in Develop Module for awhile now. I have updated my video card, deleted all unnecessary programs including my Colormunki, but just can't seem to fix it. Had IT person go over my computer with fine tooth comb.Problem is intermittent, but making editing increasingly difficult.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Aug 8, 2014)

Hi Tamani, welcome to the forum!  What are you doing at the time that it flickers?  For example, are you always in the adjustment brush, etc?


----------



## Tamani (Aug 9, 2014)

Victoria Bampton said:


> Hi Tamani, welcome to the forum!  What are you doing at the time that it flickers?  For example, are you always in the adjustment brush, etc?



Usually using adjustment brush, but also have the same problem when cropping, or zooming in and out.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Aug 10, 2014)

What are your machine specs?  How much RAM?


----------



## Tamani (Aug 11, 2014)

32 GB RAM, C: 250 GB SSD less than half full, D: 2 Tb with 700 GB full and pictures are on three 2 TB USB 3 7200 rpm external hard drives. 
Processor 3.53 Ghz Intel i7-3770 K, Video card nVidia GTX 670. Just added new 4 Tb internal hard drive and plan to put future LR pictures there.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Aug 11, 2014)

Ooooooh, not a low spec computer issue then!!

You said you've had it for a while now... do you remember when it started?


----------



## Tamani (Aug 12, 2014)

About 6 months ago, had someone go through computer and take off anything unnecessary as well as some Windows updates that he thought might be a problem....made it better, but still happens


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Aug 12, 2014)

I guess you don't remember whether it coincided with something specific.  You didn't purchase a new camera around then, or anything like that?

What happens if you try a few photos in a clean catalog?


----------



## Tamani (Aug 13, 2014)

Excuse my ignorance, but how do I do that exactly?


----------



## Tamani (Aug 13, 2014)

Yes, I cannot pinpoint it to anything. Have not noticed if it happens more with one camera than another, but will try to pay attention.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Aug 14, 2014)

How do you - try a few photos in a clean catalog?

Go to File menu > New Catalog and store it somewhere temporary like the desktop.  Import a few photos, with the import dialog set to 'add' at the top so you don't mess up your main catalog.  And see if the same thing happens.  Then go to File menu > Open Recent to switch back to your normal catalog and delete the temporary one.


----------



## Tamani (Aug 15, 2014)

Will do and let you know, thanks


----------



## Tamani (Aug 15, 2014)

Seems better in new catalog, but still happening...happens less and with faster recovery


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Aug 18, 2014)

I think this one might need one of our Windows experts.  Jim?  Clee?


----------



## Jim Wilde (Aug 18, 2014)

The problem with these issues, as you know Victoria, is that they're notoriously difficult to fix remotely, simply because there's no definitive list of likely problem causes. All I can say is that, if I had a system spec like that and was having performance issues which the majority of other users don't seem to have, I'd likely be tearing my hair out. BTW, where on that system do you store the catalog?

In no particular order, things I'd be trying given the information you've supplied so far:

1. Lightroom Preferences Reset.
2. You've done the clean catalog thing.
3. Booting up and running in Safe Mode for a while to see if it's another service that's conflicting with Lightroom.
4. If on-board graphics is still available, I'd try using that. It MAY be a graphics issue that's causing this, though probably unlikely, but no harm confirming that. You said you updated the graphics driver, was that direct from the nVidia web-site or via Microsoft Update? If the latter, suggest you do the former as I wouldn't trust MS Update with my video card driver.
5. A clean (i.e. new) user account (purely for diagnostic purposes at this stage).


If none of the above worked, I'd then be seriously considering doing a repair reinstall of Windows. Note I'm NOT saying that's what YOU should do, unless you know what you're doing it's probably too easy to mess up the system requiring a full destructive install. I'm just saying what *I *would likely be doing if I had that system spec and had performance issues.

Cletus, got anything to suggest/add?


----------



## clee01l (Aug 19, 2014)

I think there is a good possibility that this is a hardware or video driver issue.  First follow Jim's suggestions about installing the proper video drivers.  The next approach that I would take is to work with the cables.  If you have HDMI, DVI-D, Thunderbolt and VGA choices on the card and monitor, then change to another cable flavor to see if that resolves the flicker.  Next I would get (borrow) some different cables and repeat the cable tests.  If this fails to resolve the problem, then borrow another monitor and repeat the cable tests

I don't know if it would be beneficial or or even work, but Jing can capture screen video as a Flask (swf) file.   Attaching such a .swf file to a reply might show the flicker and would help us understand better what you mean by "flicker".  There might be some clues in such a video. 

http://www.techsmith.com/jing.html


----------



## Tamani (Aug 19, 2014)

Just did preference reset, will let you know. Did go to Nividia for update on driver. Catalog is on internal hard drive, pictures are on external hard drives, but I plan on putting next trip (leave for Africa in 10 days) on internal hard drive....and yes, I am pulling my hair out. Thank you all.


----------



## Tamani (Aug 25, 2014)

Preference reset did not cure it. Still flickering. Best way to describe it is as though I were blinking, but I am not ( and the unresponsive message appears for a second). Basically LR is unresponsive for a second. How do I boot up in safe mode? I have uninstalled almost every program from my computer except what I really need. I even changed my monitor calibration to Spyder from Colomunki because I read somewhere that there is a problem with the latter and my Wacom tablet.


----------



## clee01l (Aug 25, 2014)

Tamani said:


> ....because I read somewhere that there is a problem with the latter and my Wacom tablet.


I think this is the first mention of a Wacom tablet being attached. Earlier I mentioned, "I think there is a good possibility that this is a hardware or video driver issue."  To that I'll add your Wacom driver. These can and do affect video.  
Have you tried any of the cable tests that I recommended?  I'll add one more test. Remove the Wacom tablet from the computer and repeat the cabling tests. If removing the tables or switching video cables does not correct the problem, use Jing to capture the problem on video and share that with us.


----------



## Tamani (Aug 26, 2014)

I will try to get some new cables for my monitor. I do not think I can capture on Jing because it does not happen all the time, but will try. The problem occurs with Wacom tablet and my mouse so I do not think it is the former....will do all this when back from Africa. Thank you again.


----------



## ken.topham (Feb 12, 2020)

You may have fixed this by now, but I thought I'd add, that I had the same issue. My catalogue was on my external, I got a new Mac, and had this flickering problem, and slow performance. I moved my Lightroom Settings and presets/catalogue to my computer drive,  switched on the smart previews. everything is good now. raws are still on a fast external.


----------

